
Rensselaer to Require All Engineering Students to Study Abroad - prakash
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/print/6149
======
liquidcool
I'm an RPI grad and I think this is very cool. After hearing about great
experiences from other students who studied abroad, I really wish I had
minored in French and taken a year in France. English wasn't a required
subject, much less foreign languages (they only offered French and German), so
I concentrated on computer art classes. In hindsight, I chose poorly.

And let's face it, the weather in Troy is pretty horrible and it's not exactly
dripping with culture. Studying abroad could help overcome this, especially if
it was part of your tuition.

